# whadja shoot and whadja hit? Nobodys gona tell your neighbors. Bigshot confessions.



## smokey01 (Oct 16, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> ..... if ya ever wanna really have a laugh load it up with a can of soda ( or what ya'll call pop) and fire that at a tree makes steam if ya get the meaty part of it !





sgreanbeans said:


> .... I have had one since they came out and have shot all kinds of nice projectiles out of it, ....!





superjunior said:


> I got the hang of the bigshot years ago working near an apple orchard. The guy running the bobcat was not liking me that day..





treeclimber101 said:


> .....anyway I've already got the pool ball in the sock , and lived to laugh about it , but thanks for reminding me why I call pear trees MDS TREES , later putz !







Del_ said:


> ..... Mine gets more use chasing the neighbors horses out of my woods with stones. :smile:




Inquiring minds want to know! (This belongs in the "commercial" thread......RIGHT?)


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 16, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> Inquiring minds want to know! (This belongs in the "commercial" thread......RIGHT?)



I got a gay old creepy troll with mine one time. It was awesome!!


----------



## rtsims (Oct 16, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I got a gay old creepy troll with mine one time. It was awesome!!



I hate typing LOL but that truly made me laugh. Almost pissed myself


----------



## treemandan (Oct 16, 2012)

I had just shot one and as we were watching it fly a guy in a convertable Mustang pulled into the adjacent driveway where the ball was headed. A groundy grabbed the line and the ball stopped about 1foot over the driver's head. He hopped out of his car and ran inside never to know how close it came.

I have had rebounds onto high tensile and once hit myself in the temple pulling a ball back. I don't really like to mess around shooting crotches as it could make or break the job and who knows what else. I get very agitated when other crew members are not paying attention while the ball is being shot. I feel as though if Tiger Woods can have quiet why the hell can't I?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dropped walnuts on the gas station roof for about an hour or so ! Then I dropped some spark plugs LOl it was fun for real


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 17, 2012)

I bombed the windshield of a parked car two houses down from where the tree I was aiming for was. Amazingly enough the 1lb throw bag didn't break it. Made a loud enough thump that the owner came out to see what it was. I had sheepishly pulled it back to where he didn't see the bag. I must of looked guilty, because after checking out his car he kept mad dogging me for rest the day.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 17, 2012)

Every golf ball I've ever found. You've gotta be at least a quarter mile from anything though.... I can't stand golf, but I think I'd play a round if I could use my big shot and a putter. 

Shau


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 17, 2012)

Big shot golf................. I'm in.


----------



## climb4fun (Oct 17, 2012)

big shot golf, i think a new trend just got started! hahaha! im in!


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 17, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Every golf ball I've ever found. You've gotta be at least a quarter mile from anything though.... I can't stand golf, but I think I'd play a round if I could use my big shot and a putter. Shau



I hate golf too and live adjacent to a course, I find some of their balls over the fence on my side and send them back. Fun to watch them finding the wrong ball and playing on.


*Nobody from Idaho??????? * There has to be some good spud stories in this group. 
I have lots of experience with a SPUD GUN and think I could actually do pretty well setting a line with one. Hey, you would never have to worry about loosing your throw bag, just a bunch of rotting spuds in the tree.


----------



## ATH (Oct 17, 2012)

Regarding a potato launcher... this thread: pneumatic launcher video inspired me several years ago to make a pneumatic spud launcher for setting lines. Note that the OP video doesn't work, but still some good info on other links. A tennis ball filled with BBs weighs 16 oz. and fits perfectly into a 2.5" pvc. 50 psi put that just under 92' straight up. But after using that for a year, then getting a Big Shot, I have decided that I like the Big Shot better (but it is just a little less fun).


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 18, 2012)

Why do I feel like that Dougie boy (AA) has been reincarnated, or that we just found his long lost brother?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yea and I am a #### for calling creepy out !


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 18, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea and I am a #### for calling creepy out !



Naahhhh, you're just a #### period..............:msp_ohmy:




treeclimber101 said:


> Not you smokey , AA !




(Just kidding, kinda) 

Like I said just kidding, but don't go getting all soft on me, it's kinda embarrassing and not what I have grow to expect here.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 18, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> Naahhhh, you're just a #### period..............:msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not you smokey , AA !


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 18, 2012)

climb4fun said:


> big shot golf, i think a new trend just got started! hahaha! im in!



Got my laser mount from Sherrill Tree today so tomorrow I will be sighting it in .......... with potatoes about the size of the throw bags. Saves me all the time of having to pull in the throw line each time. I suspect a few will miss the target limb and go long, those guys on the golf course will never know where they came from.  Tree climbing and tree work is SO MUCH more fun that golf!


----------



## keh10 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've used mine to launch water balloons into the courtyard of an apartment complex from a friend's house. We had to double bag the balloons because the acceleration would instantly shred a single balloon. Ended up starting a huge cross-apartment water balloon fight. 

Walnuts and golf balls also make for a good time.


----------



## Pjasonpsquirrel (Oct 19, 2012)

Fig v duck... .. . Fig wins whoops


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Nov 7, 2015)

tree company working across the street from our job, shot lugnuts into their chipper


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 7, 2015)

smokey01 said:


> *Nobody from Idaho??????? * There has to be some good spud stories in this group.
> I have lots of experience with a SPUD GUN and think I could actually do pretty well setting a line with one. Hey, you would never have to worry about loosing your throw bag, just a bunch of rotting spuds in the tree.



I have no idea what big shot is but I lived in Idaho for over 4 years, never saw a potato farm! Plenty of brocolli and sugar beets though.

Would figure Idaho to be much too hot and dry for potatos. They grow well up here in southern AK and northern Maine (where I grew up)

I bought a bag of taters last week, didn't pay much attention but normally it's from local farms. I had to look at the farm info when I opened the bag. Came from Washington. Darn things where hardly bigger than seed potatoes and all moldy.


----------



## Hoowasat (Nov 8, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I have no idea what big shot is ...


Really? It's an 8-foot tall ... or 8-foot long, depending how you're aiming it ... slingshot. Linky below.
http://www.sherrilltree.com/Big-Shot-Standard-Kit


----------



## Nemus Talea (Nov 11, 2015)

Frozen dog poop season is almost here.
Come spring, friends and neighbors will have questions about big birds in the area.
"What else coulda made that mess on the roof?"


----------



## ropensaddle (May 7, 2018)

I last 4th shot m 80s it was a blast


----------



## northmanlogging (May 10, 2018)

Nothing real creative but.


The day i bought it I of course had to try it out.

Launched a brand new throw bag straight up in the middle of the street...

Its still duct taped together... and about half the original weight, but probably my favorite throw weight cause it flies straighter and don't get hung up.


----------



## Fulcrum Tree Felling (Jul 29, 2018)

Took ours to the local golf course but didn't play. Instead we would hide in the woods behind the tee and fire 2 or 3 decoys down the fairway just as the next guy was teeing off...
Hilarious every time.


----------



## mikewhite85 (May 11, 2019)

Lots of black walnuts. The kids love it!


----------

